# newbie from malaysia~ several soap made



## ladieslikes (Dec 8, 2014)

hello ladies out there~

i just got into soap making field and falling in love crazyly~ hehe

oh well, i only use vegetable oil in my soap recipes

first batch of my soap is green bean powder with tea tree oil~ 
okay~ nothing special because it was the first trial~ 
but surprisingly~ it works great for my husband which have oily skin and green bean helps to exfoliate dead skin while tea tree oil helps to diminish inflamation of his wound as he works as chef~







then i got some breastmilk from my friend~ oh ya~ this is for my mum and myself~
can't wait making breatmilk with palmarose essential oil marseille handmade soap
i tried the soap~ it was like "oh my god~ how can it be so moisture yet cleaning~" not even need to apply lotion after bath.





after that, one more soap recipe for my grandma who is suffering Rheumatoid arthritis, using ginger powder with coffee powder to create double layer soap.

hehe, i picked up some unwanted cake packaging and become the mold~

o~ is this a cake or soap?





oh yea~ this is definitely a soap~ looks yummy, right?





finish my sharing~ thanks for reading~

next round will try swirl~ looks tough yea~


----------



## ladieslikes (Dec 8, 2014)

limited photo per post~

continue 

for my children, 100% pure olive oil soap, no added colorant, no fragrance, no essential oil
gosh~ it took ages to trace~
but the outcome is good. nice looking, nice to use






and then another type is the coffee powder homemaker soap
for dish washing
high content of coconut oil
so much bubbles


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 8, 2014)

I can feel your joy in soaping come right off the page, welcome and thanks for sharing your lovely soaps!

I too made breastmilk out of my own but it's only about 10 months old and still feels slimy (its a Bastille recipe). I am looking forward to trying it in the next few months!


----------



## ladieslikes (Dec 8, 2014)

opps~ sorry~ wrong category~

thanks jules~

this is how i treat my breakmilk soap~

after 1 month i done, i tested with ph paper, it show about 9.
but still very slimy~

i take a polyfoam box, put the soap inside, and put some dehumidifier~ 

it will dry very fast.~ not sure is this a correct way~

if there isnt right, pro out there please let me know~


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome and great looking soaps.


----------



## Dorymae (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice looking soaps! Congrats - and I'm so happy you're able to custom make them for your family.  Welcome to the obsession. ;-)


----------



## ladieslikes (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks both~ my soap looks quiet boring~ just a square with one colour~

Waiting for my new toast mold and learn toward swirl ~

Looking for it~ 

Need to learn some technique about swirl from here~


----------



## ladieslikes (Jan 4, 2015)

New trying on the swirl soap~ looks nice yea~


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 4, 2015)

That is so pretty! Very nice.


----------



## ladieslikes (Feb 10, 2015)

new design~


----------



## hud (Feb 10, 2015)

Your soap and stamps are beautiful. Do you make your own stamps? Thank you for sharing and welcome.


----------



## biarine (Feb 10, 2015)

I love your coffee powder soap for dish washing because I made my own too dish washing soap but I never put coffee on it, maybe I will next time. I am sure you have plenty of Palm and coconut oil in Malaysia


----------



## umeali (Aug 27, 2015)

Amazing soaps ,can you share  recipe of any soap with new soap makers?
:sad::sad:


----------



## ladieslikes (Aug 27, 2015)

umeali said:


> Amazing soaps ,can you share  recipe of any soap with new soap makers?
> :sad::sad:




Dear, have to know your skin type then only able to share the correct recipe with you yea~


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful soaps.......and I love your packaging! Very nice!


IrishLass


----------



## ladieslikes (Aug 30, 2015)

Hud, I ordered the soap chop from china


moon cake festival



IrishLass said:


> Beautiful soaps.......and I love your packaging! Very nice!
> 
> 
> IrishLass




Thanks irish


swirl soap


----------



## ladieslikes (Sep 26, 2015)

q
does it look like Christmas soap?


----------



## Saponista (Sep 26, 2015)

The moon cake ones are beautiful. I have a moon cake press, but don't think it would work for soap. What mould did you use?


----------



## ladieslikes (Sep 26, 2015)

Saponista said:


> The moon cake ones are beautiful. I have a moon cake press, but don't think it would work for soap. What mould did you use?




Hello sap,

I used the mold for making jelly moon cake instead of the press one~ 

Something like silicone mold, u fill the soap into the mold.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you ladieslikes, I will see if I can find a jelly style mould. I really like how the soaps look. Very elegant.


----------



## ladieslikes (Sep 28, 2015)

No worries, I will take a photo for u tomorrow if u need


----------



## ladieslikes (Sep 29, 2015)

another new trying


----------

